# CO2 Ceramic diffuser not working correctly



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

I recently decided to go DIY CO2 injection. Everything was setup but my CO2 diffuser is not working correctly. It does not allow any bubbles out and the pressure builds up in the setup where I need to unscrew the cap of the bottle to release it. I have this model of diffuser: 



I even took off the check valve because I thought that might be the issue but still no bubbles. 

Is the type of diffuser my problem? I have never run CO2 into my tank before so this is all new to me. Thanks.

Tyler


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Simple way to tell is just to remove the diffuser and see if bubbles are coming out of the airline hose. If yes, then the diffuser probably requires more pressure than your DIY is putting out.


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Simple way to tell is just to remove the diffuser and see if bubbles are coming out of the airline hose. If yes, then the diffuser probably requires more pressure than your DIY is putting out.


Yes, the hose is putting out bubbles on its own. 

Can anyone suggest a good diffuser to use with DIY CO2? This one clearly needs much more pressure than my setup can provide.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

The nano diffusers from Aquaticmagic work with DIY CO2. I haven't personally used them but others here have and support the claim.


----------



## Redtail84 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've never tried them, but I've heard great things about using a chopstick or a clean cigarette filter as a DIY CO2 diffuser


----------



## DieFranz (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm currently using one of those Aquatic Magic ceramic diffuser with DIY and it works fine. Make sure the tubing is well sealed where it exits the bottle (I use aquarium safe silicon). I found that it takes a few hours to build up enough pressure, but once it gets going there are no problems. I might also try adding a little bit more yeast to your mixture. It may last a shorter time but should produce more pressure. If you still have no luck, you can always use a Hagen ladder diffuser, which requires no pressure and works ok (Amazon.com: Hagen CO2 Natural Plant System Bubble Counter with Suction Cup and Tubing: Pet Supplies)


----------

